# Shotgun for Home Defense



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been playing around with this idea for a while, and I think I wanna go ahead with it this summer. I've been wanting to get a solid, reliable shotgun for Home defense, this will not be used for hunting although I'll probably wanna try skeet (the clay disks, not live birds) at some point and I'm obviously gonna take it to the sand traps at the end of the range and do some target practice. I've been reading up here and elsewhere on the subject, and I've got a general idea of what I want:

- Pump Action
- Blued (Since this is for defense)
- In regards to the stock from what I've gathered there's three types; full stock, pistol grip, and pistol grip with full stock. Most reviews tell me the pistol grip is no good, but with the full stock it's really versatile, so I think I'd like to go with the pistol grip and full stock. Is it easy to swap stocks in and out if I end up getting just a base stock shotgun and want to put on a pistol grip + stock?

In regards to make and model, I keep hearing the Remington 870 is the way to go. I see two versions of the 870 Tactical. There's the 870 Tactical Express and the 870 Tactical 2/3 FS. The Tactical 2/3 FS is significantly more expensive ($600-700) while the Tactical Express is $300-$400. The Tactical 2/3 FS one's look a little nastier plus they have a folding stock, other than that I don't see much of a difference. I could use some help here.

Lastly, and this I'll look into more once I get the shotgun, are the different type of shells. Here I'm totally lost. Slugs, Balls, pellets etc. All I know is that from what I've read the 12 gauge is the way to go, and that seems to be what both the 870 Tactical lines are chambered in. Any advice here would be great too.

If possible, could someone comment on what is/isn't Massachusetts compliant in regard to shotguns. I know my FID card covers 5 shells in a shotgun, but I'm guessing there's something else. I'll obviously look into this further, just something to keep in mind as I go along with this.

Thanks alot guys, feel free to critique anything I said

BTW: Here's two links to the Remington 870's I'm looking at. The first is to a page where you can look at either the Tactical Express line or the Tactical 2/3 FS, the second is a price listing for the 870's (about 3/4 down the page)

http://www.remington.com/tactical/
http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/MSRP/


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a little experience with shotguns. I think you are on the right path as far as the 870 goes. It is a great gun that you will enjoy shooting. Get the model that you like the best.

Don't worry too much about the stock style-fixed/folding/pistol. However, you don't want the stock to be too long.

As far as rounds go-slugs are for distances up to 150 yards and are a solid projectile. Buckshot is primarly used up to 25 yards for self-defense. Birdshot is used for hunting guns. The bigger the number the smaller the shot. 

As far as capacity goes, five is plenty. An extended tube would be ok with six total rounds. That is a lot of firepower. Go out to the range and shoot a popper with a handgun and then with buckshot. You will be suprised how the buckshot knocks the popper down.

My personal defense shotgun is a 1970's 870 Police model with a 20" rifle-sighted barrel and four shot mag. I love it and wouldn't change it.


----------



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

Marcus99 said:


> I've been playing around with this idea for a while, and I think I wanna go ahead with it this summer. I've been wanting to get a solid, reliable shotgun for Home defense, this will not be used for hunting although I'll probably wanna try skeet (the clay disks, not live birds) at some point and I'm obviously gonna take it to the sand traps at the end of the range and do some target practice. I've been reading up here and elsewhere on the subject, and I've got a general idea of what I want:
> 
> - Pump Action
> - Blued (Since this is for defense)
> ...


 Marcus, The remingtons are very good guns. But then you also have mossberg in the same and a little lower price ranges. You may be suprised at what you may find in the mossberg line in the price range you want to spend. They offer set's that come with a field barrel (your trap and skeet barrel) and a 18.5 in. slug/security barrel. Very easy to interchange. Take a look at some of the post in the photo area and you will see where alot of folks have just changed barrals on there hunting rig for HD use.


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

Can you go skeet shooting with the Remington 870 marine magnums? or the other 870's listed?


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

N3oki, I'm looking at the Mossbergs too now that you mention it, they are the other brand that I had already heard of and read about when I started researching defense shotguns. They seem to offer a larger selection of what I'm considering. Here's a link (if you click on any of the orange item #'s you'll get a picture), http://www.mossberg.com/products/default.asp?id=5&display=specs

I guess my only question now is the different type of shells and these different types of barrels I keep reading about. Do you need to change the barrel for a different type of 12 gauge shell, and does that have anything to do with a "choke"?

I realized that most shotguns are listed at least at 6 shot capacity, and my FID card only covers 5. However, It looks like those listings on mossberg are including one in the chamber so I ought to be good. And the Remington 870's when they are listed at 7 shots are including some mag extension which I could hopefully ask them to remove if/when I order it.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

+1 for the 870. Very good weapon.



W


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

If I were in your position, I would purchase a shotgun with a standard magazine tube. That should be 4/5 shots. It would be easy to get an extra barrel and swap out accordingly. 

Most 12 gauges will shoot both 2 3/4 and 3" shot shells. 3 1/2" are primarily for geese and turkeys. 

As far as choke, that just refers to how big the shot spread is at a given distance. Google shotgun choke patterns and that will tell you the different chokes. Most defensive shotguns have a fixed inproved cylinder. Most hunting shotguns come with interchangeable chokes that screw in and out. The minimum is three-Inproved cylinder, modified and full.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

i got myself the 870 express w 28 inch barrel then i bought a police barrel for it that way i can hunt birds or badguys ,


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

870 and #1 buck is what you need for home defense. Does everything the 00 buck does with less chance of penetrating walls around you.


----------

